# Mahlkonig EK43 Grinder in Black



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have 2 x EK43's in black - just arrived!!!

Any members interested PM

Usual price £1649 + VAT


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Coffee burrs ?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

yes, coffee burrs.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

£1649 + VAT each


----------

